# My HID Flashlights



## stollman (May 7, 2010)

I made a couple YouTube videos of the HID lights I own. There are (2) 10 minute video segments. The videos talk about:

* Intro on HID's
* Oralce 35W - Automotive Light Concepts
* L35, 35W - Battery Junction
* 35/80W YAO HID
* 80W Barn Burner - XeVision
* Vector 192 BLF 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX4P_DcTxrY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGSNOuTs0eQ

I have a friend who's going to help me take some beam shots of these lights this Saturday. I hope to have them loaded on YouTube in the next week.

Mike (Stollman)


----------



## Patriot (May 8, 2010)

Very nicely done Stollman. :thumbsup:


----------



## tab665 (May 8, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Very nicely done Stollman. :thumbsup:


 indeed, a very good and informative video. you even threw some video editing in there. im very much looking foward to your beam shots as you have a rather impressive range of HIDs.


----------



## daf3m (May 8, 2010)

I love the Vector 192 BLF design.Looking forward for the beamshots..!


----------



## Parker VH (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the great job:twothumbs


----------



## larryk (May 8, 2010)

Looking forward to your beam shots. Nice videos.


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 8, 2010)

*My HID Flashlights... WOW!*

Thanks for a couple of great videos Stollman!

As a total noob to the flashlight "thing" I was very interested to see this kinda stuff. When I watched your first vid showing the Oracle, I though you'd been zapped by aliens and shrunk LOL. I've never seen such a ginormous, traditionally form-factored flashlight.

And here's me trying to decide between mere 630L *or* 900L light... oh dear. And while you're talking in the thousands!

—Cheers, Jack.


----------



## stollman (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments.

I am planning a caving trip in a 3 weeks. Me and some of my friends will be packing my lights in to shoot some video underground. I'll let you guys know when I get it edited.


----------



## andyw513 (May 12, 2010)

Nicely done! I like your HID collection.


----------



## Fruchti (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice videos. Where do i get the Yao 35/80W from? I'm very interested in it and the homepage yao-hid.com doesn't work yet.


----------



## stollman (Jun 6, 2010)

I purchased the YAO HID from another CPF member. They are no longer selling them.

Regarding the YAO website, I don't know what's going on with that. Maybe they are now out of business?

I have not been able to find another source that sells YAO hids either.


----------

